# Dollhouse made in the 1880s.



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Victorian doll house. 120 years old.










Steampunk Tendencies | Rare 1880?s Victorian dollhouse


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------

